# HPBA



## Inside Guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did any of you folks make it to the show?  I didn't make it but I heard it was scaled back (compared to past years).  Anything interesting coming out?  Photo?  I heard that bigwoods hearth products had an interesting landscape.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 18, 2010)

Couldnt make it.  It conflicted with a large event we are having at our showroom.  I heard it was scaled back as well.  Nothing like the shows we used to attend during the good ole days in the late 80s to late 90s.  Jotul must have spent 50K per show just on peeled jumbo shrimp that were as big as my fist.


----------



## theheatelement (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm getting from three big manufacturers increases of 20 percent to 30 percent.... sorry I couldn't find my percentage key on my mini laptop... But so far is looks to be a big upswing...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like most of the traffic totals were slightly down or flat from last year. 
we only sent one employee this year...

my favorite show was anahiem


----------



## theheatelement (Mar 20, 2010)

I enjoyed Salt Lake, but that was back in 2006



			
				Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> looks like most of the traffic totals were slightly down or flat from last year.
> we only sent one employee this year...
> 
> my favorite show was anahiem


----------



## summit (Mar 21, 2010)

TheHeatElement said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Salt Lake, but that was back in 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to salt lake in '06 as well, had a great time, and there was plenty going on: took 2 days to take it all in. Atlanta (2007 or 08 i thx, i'e been 2 a few) was a good time too.


----------



## summit (Mar 21, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Couldnt make it.  It conflicted with a large event we are having at our showroom.  I heard it was scaled back as well.  Nothing like the shows we used to attend during the good ole days in the late 80s to late 90s.  Jotul must have spent 50K per show just on peeled jumbo shrimp that were as big as my fist.



Jotul didn't go, neither did Harman.. alot of big names didn't go: boss said the travis booth was off the hook (as usual) and their new product lineup looked great: a new 40000btu lopi stove w/ 3 sided glass like the avalon arbor to complement the new northfield 22kbtu unit they have now.
I can see why many people sat this yr out, though: with prime booth rates hitting 100k (I was told), its hard to justify when you are laying people off. The big thing is, however, that the HPBA makes about 80% of it's annual budget from the show.


----------

